# opengl



## guanda71 (May 25, 2011)

i downloaded angry birds and got texture too large error, i think this maybe my opengl is only 1.2 and i believe for this game you need 1.3 but when i try to update i keep getting told windows can not find a better version. now im no pc whizz but the video card i have is a VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP and i get nowhere with the VIA webpages please helpray:


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Guanda,

You'll need to post gaming issues in the gaming area of the forum, located here:

PC Gaming Support - Tech Support Forum


----------



## guanda71 (May 25, 2011)

I recently downloaded angry birds and got texture to large error,my driver is VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP and the opengl is 1.2 now angry birds needs at least 1.3, i have tried to update but it comes back as windows can not find a better version, also i have been to the via web site and have no joy there. Plz can someone suggest anything i can do....ray:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do not post the same thread more then once. I have merged your 2 threads and moved them to the gaming section of this forum.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you've already installed the latest chipset/device drivers for your computer and you're still getting the OpenGL error, then your integrated graphics chipset is too old to play modern games like Angry Birds, so you need to upgrade from onboard graphics to a proper graphics card.

If you're using a laptop, the graphics can't be upgraded, so you need to use a desktop computer for games.


----------



## guanda71 (May 25, 2011)

thank you but how can i do this


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download and install the latest drivers from your motherboard manufacturer's website, then reboot.

If that doesn't fix it, and you're using a desktop PC, install a new graphics card that supports OpenGL 1.3. If you need any help with this post back with your full system specs, including motherboard, CPU and PSU details.

If you're using a laptop, you can't upgrade the graphics.


----------



## guanda71 (May 25, 2011)

getting nowhere with this. Motherboard is micro-star international ms-7181 graphic interface is AGP version 3.0 processor name is AMD sempron2600+, not really sure if you need to know anything else as i am thick when it comes to things like thi..lol. hope this can help you to help me?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The MSI website has a tool called Live Update Online that detects what hardware you've got and installs the correct drivers.

Open your Internet Explorer browser and go here - MSI Global - Live Update Online

See the red text where it says "_Recommend using Live Update 5 to provide a more complete system scan and update_."

Click the Live Update 5 link to download the file. Unzip it and run.


----------



## guanda71 (May 25, 2011)

have done this and it says motherboard unknown. there is a list i think i can select from but dont know what so im stuck.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you are going to need to purchase a separate graphics card if you want to play graphic intensive games.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

CriticalPoint: Your avatar was driving me insane!

Guanda: I had a laptop with the UniChrome Pro chip and it was just horrid. Sounds like you may be fortunate enough to get something better in there but being as it's AGP you are somewhat limited.


----------

